# Raleigh Superbe



## ohdeebee (Apr 6, 2011)

According to the hub, the Raleigh is a '74. Probably hang this one up in the shop since we're a Raleigh dealer and it looks cool. Check out the front generator hub to power the original Raleigh headlight. Brooks B65 saddle and heavy duty brake levers.


----------



## ftwelder (Apr 25, 2011)

Pretty decent shape. The Superbe is a great bike.


----------

